# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Gezondheid

## karin devilee

Hallo ifk ben karin en ik hoop hier een beetje steun en begrip te zoeken weet niet of ik het Llemaal goed zeg maar ik hoop het gr. Karin

----------


## karin devilee

Snap het niet meer

----------

